
Banning anonymous social media accounts will do more harm than good - octosphere
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/sep/25/angela-rayner-social-media-online-abuse-labour-party
======
xfitm3
The only way I use any social media is by using fake information. We all make
mistakes. I want to be forgotten.

